# Late 80's johnson 25 leaking gas?



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea its normal for those older Johnson's. The only solution is to buy the Airbox/cover and install it properly. The airbox has a small hose that goes back to the crankcase. Its a 're circulation hose


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

Is that part for my model year engine that I can order? the guy at the omc shop said that there was not supposed to be anything over the carb even though it seems like an airbox should be there


----------

